# Want to see a 4 foot bud?



## Growdude (Oct 8, 2012)

I didnt measure them the others are smaller.


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2012)

Ha, ha, yeah that there is a deadly weapon. What strain? Helluva job Gd.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2012)

:holysheep:      :hubba:   :48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 8, 2012)

Led?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice looking buds Growdude:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2012)

:stoned:


:48:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice buddage GrowDude!  Looks like you'll be smokin good for a while!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Hammy its the old white widow again.
I do have some Jock Horror and 1 AK48 this grow ill post a couple pics of them later.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice logs comin outa yur forest pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## tastyness (Oct 9, 2012)

sweet


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 27, 2016)

Growdude What Wattage Did you use for Buds Like That.


----------

